# FaFard Water garden soil



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has tried this for aquarium. Any thoughts on this as base layer topped up with some sand.

Thanks,

Slobodan


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess no one has heard of this substrate.
I have tested it and it doesn't raise ph of R/O water and brings GH to 6ppm and KH to 2ppm. Nothing to be worried about. I'm not sure about any other nutrients it might have.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for updating us on this. I've never heard of it before you mentioned it. Is this similar to fired-clay substrates (Eco-Complete, Soil Master Select, etc... )? Or is this more of a natural soil?


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll take picture of it, it might better explain what it is..
It doesn't look like eco-complete but more like sand/clay/top-soil mix..


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

Here are pictures:

Picture 1:

Picture 2:

Picture 3:

Picture 4:

Picture 5:


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

This is from their website:


Water Garden Soil

Fafard Water Garden Soil is another specialized potting medium in Fafard's line of quality products. Components have been specially formulated for container-grown aquatic plants and are perfect for repotting wetland plants. This mix contains peat humus, sand, volcanic basalt, pelletized clay, and calcic stone. Meets National Organic Program (NOP) guidelines.


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

I never heard of this kind of soil but it can't be all that different from topsoil. You might want to try looking in the El Natural section. In my tank I use a 1" layer of topsoil cover by 1.5" of black sand.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay, so this looks pretty much to be a potting mix, with mineral elements mixed in. Probably a wonderful base substrate for a Natural Planted Tank. You'd need a gravel cap over it (or some inert substrate) to keep the soil out of your water column.


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys...
I'm planing to use it and will cap it with play sand.. already have it in a jar with RO water and hasn't changed a thing to it.
So, my plan is to mix this water garden soil with some topsoil..Add some minerals as per Aaron's post about mineralizing soil and cap it with sand...
Will keep you posted on my progress...


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is official reply from FaFard

Yes I think that the soil may support plant growth. 



Soil Soluble Extract 
POAQ-V 
pH	5,9	
EC	2,0	mmhos/cm
N-NO3	96,8	ppm
Ca	311,4	ppm
Mg	95,1	ppm
P	0,1	ppm
K	43,0	ppm
Cu	0,031	ppm
Fe	0,505	ppm
Mn	1,121	ppm
Zn	0,027	ppm

I'm not sure if this is good or bad..  I mixed in some top soil just in case..


----------

